# cristallo sizes



## inazuma_x (Apr 23, 2007)

what is the "virtual" P and O dimensions of the colnago cristallo in 57 (sloping)?


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=1850

http://www.maestro-uk.com/colnago-cristallo.asp

http://www.colnago.com/en/catalogo2007/cristallo.php


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

inazuma_x,

Do you want to know what P & O mean, or do you want to know their associated numbers for a size 57 sloping frame? Me brain not work good. Hopefully, here's an explanation for both:

Size 52 sloping (56 traditional) P=56 O=55
Size 54 sloping (58 traditional) P=58 O=56.3

The virtual P and O measurements seen in the Colnago sizing chart state what the measurements of a sloping top tube frame would be *if *the frame had a horizontal top tube instead...like bikes made in the olden times. 

These virtual measurements can make it easier (especially for us old-timers) to tell if the frame might be a good fit. Since the degrees of slope of a sloping top tube may vary, so might the length of the tube, making it more difficult to compar similarly sized frames and determine what might fit best.

I hope this helps,
Tshirt


----------



## inazuma_x (Apr 23, 2007)

T-shirt said:


> inazuma_x,
> 
> Do you want to know what P & O mean, or do you want to know their associated numbers for a size 57 sloping frame? Me brain not work good. Hopefully, here's an explanation for both:
> 
> ...


yeah i was after the virtual measurments coz that's all i know as well  i also assumed that sloping measurment would vary depending on the degree of slope...

it would seem i need a 57cm sloping measurment frame...why is it both colnago and competitivecyclist say it only goes to 54 (colnago actually says it has 6 sizes for the cristallo but only shows 5, with 54 the max) when alot of other online stores suggest it goes to 57cm (including maestro)?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Bellatisport.com, WrenchScience.com, and CBike.com (i.e., Chicagoland Bikes) also show that it goes to 57. I would be willing to bet that the frame is offered in 57, but some of the retailers have merely cut and pasted from Colnago's website and they carried the error over to their own website. Just send e-mails to whomever you are thinking about buying it from and I am sure they will tell you whether or not they can get it. If they don't respond, do you really want to do business with them?

By the way, Chicagoland Bikes has the 2006 model on sale for $2,500, but the 57 is only offered in NS03, not that I mind that color scheme (i.e., that is what my Cristallo is).


----------



## inazuma_x (Apr 23, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> Bellatisport.com, WrenchScience.com, and CBike.com (i.e., Chicagoland Bikes) also show that it goes to 57. I would be willing to bet that the frame is offered in 57, but some of the retailers have merely cut and pasted from Colnago's website and they carried the error over to their own website. Just send e-mails to whomever you are thinking about buying it from and I am sure they will tell you whether or not they can get it. If they don't respond, do you really want to do business with them?
> 
> By the way, Chicagoland Bikes has the 2006 model on sale for $2,500, but the 57 is only offered in NS03, not that I mind that color scheme (i.e., that is what my Cristallo is).


i have decided to go with bellatisport. you seem to have had a good experience dealing with them and their prices are excellent (as well as their shipping). i tried chicagoland a while ago but they wanted $500 USD for shipping from US to here...which is ridiculous  totalcycling have a similar deal and only charge 12 pounds for shipping. but i honestly prefer the 07 colors...either the NE1 or the SE1...with silver eurus wheels either would look pretty schmick i reckon :thumbsup:


----------

